# ATC Wheel/Tire question?



## bowhuntr (Jan 30, 2011)

Hey all,
I've got a project in the idea stage and I need to know a little info.

Im wondering how or where a person can get a 3wheeler front wheel to fit a 12inch wheel. Example the Bigred in the following video has silver backs on the back and something else on the front, that wheeler has aftermarket wheels. It really doesnt matter what brand or color, Im more interested in if a 3wheeler would have an offset number and what the bolt pattern would be? 





 
Thanks Guys.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I'd bet the rear are 4/110.


----------



## bowhuntr (Jan 30, 2011)

Polaris425 said:


> I'd bet the rear are 4/110.


That was my guess as well until i started doing some research...Turns out it looks like 4x130, 4x150, and 4x110 were all real common in the mid 80s depending on the model your looking at. 

Im most interest in any info on the front tire/wheel.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

there's a guy who built one up here a while back search in the honda section and see if you can find it... "supertrike" or something...


----------

